# للايجار مقر ادرى مميز بالمنطقه الاولى بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (20 يناير 2012)

كود الاعــــــلان : 1191128
للايجار مقر ادرى بالمنطقه الاولى بمدينه نصر 200متر عباره عن ... 
(7غرف + 2ريسبشن + 4 بلكونه + 2مطبخ)
•	التشطيب (عادى)
المطلــوب / 5 الاف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

